
The UK government's Covid-19 simulation model has many programming bad practices - pentestercrab
https://github.com/mrc-ide/covid-sim/blob/master/src/CovidSim.cpp
======
72deluxe
At a very very quick glance, the one-liner if statements without curly braces
is killing me. Definition of the variables at the start of the functions (eg.
int i) makes me think this is an old C developer.

Needs more use of obtuse STL and difficult-to-read use of modern C++ template
and decltype stuff to be true C++! More use of tuple and std::get<> is needed.

It's probably really fast though.

------
murkle

        } //added these braces

